# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Does this mean anything?

## KwikDraw13

I have a girlfriend who I haven't seen in a short amount of time (About three weeks) and usually I see her a lot. Recently, I've been having lots of dreams with this one girl I used to have a crush on. Does this mean anything? 
Other than the obvious...

----------


## hermine_hesse

I think this thread probably belongs in the dream interpretation forum.

It's hard to say what these dreams mean w/o context.  Do you still have feelings for this girl?  If so, then you already know what they are about.  If not, maybe you're just missing having your girl around.  Maybe you've been innocently wondering about this other girl.  Maybe the dreams represent something else entirely.  

Posting more details - specific dream plot, how you felt in the dream, how you feel about these things in real life - might be helping if you want more specific interpretation.

----------


## KwikDraw13

Most of the dreams took place while I was at the same school as her, or when I had a crush. Sorry, I didn't see a dream interpretation section...

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Recently, I've been having lots of dreams with this one girl I used to have a crush on. Does this mean anything?



Only if you think it means something........

----------


## Erii

Moved to Dream Interpretation~

----------


## Egor

I believe this dream is telling you that the girl you haven't seen in three weeks will become a past love affair. Don't be too concerned about this. You'll meet your soul mate and you will see that all things had to happen as they did in order for you to meet her.

Good luck to you.  ::goodjob2::

----------

